# Dipl. Ing. (BA) sucht Job in/um Berlin



## vierlagig (23 September 2008)

*Dipl. Ing. (BA) sucht Job in/um Dresden*

Es ist amtlich. Ich werde Wittstock Ende Dezember in Richtung Dresden verlassen.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage: Wie werde ich da meine Zeit sinnvoll und produktiv nutzen?

Deshalb auf diesem Weg ein Stellungsgesuch:

26-jähriger Diplom Ingenieur (BA) Elektrotechnik/Automatisierungstechnik mit Berufserfahrung sucht Festanstellung oder Freie Mitarbeit als SPS-Programmierer, Projektingenieur und/oder Instandhaltungsingenieur in und in der Nähe von Berlin. Reisebereitschaft vorhanden.

Bisher angeeignete Kenntnisse im Überblick:



MS Office
Hochsprachen: C, C++, C#, Visual Basic, Visual Basic for Applications
S5/S7-Sprachen: KOP, FUP, AWL, SCL, CFC
S5/S7-Umgebungen: ASi, Profibus, Industrial Ethernet
Weitere SPS-Sprachen: Programmierung nach IEC 61131-3
Klein- und Kleinststeuerungen: S7-200, SIEMENS LOGO!, Theben Pharao, Mitsubishi ALPHA, HSB COSMO
Visualisierungssysteme: RSView 32, RSView SE, Protool, WinCC flexible, iFix
CAD-Systeme: EPLAN 5, EPLAN P8
Diverse Parametrierumgebungen: SEW-MCDTOOLS, -MOTIONSTUDIO, SIEMENS DriveMonitor, PACTware, MCR-PI-CONF

Verfügbar ab 1. Januar 2009. Bei Interesse bitte Kontakt per PN, vollständige Bewerbungsunterlagen können auf diesem Weg angefordert werden.


----------



## jabba (23 September 2008)

Naja ,
falsche Richtung, aber wenn Du durch Brandenburg fährst ...

nimm was zu essen mit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDdzbieMihI

Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir persönlich viel Glück für den weiteren Werdegang, wobei ich da bei Dir keine Probleme sehe.


----------



## vierlagig (23 September 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir persönlich viel Glück für den weiteren Werdegang, wobei ich da bei Dir keine Probleme sehe.



danke dafür!


----------



## s.leuschke (24 September 2008)

Aber uns bleibst Du erhalten, oder ?

Alles Gute.


----------



## johnij (24 September 2008)

Moin,

@4L einen Job findest Du bald bstimmt.
 Wenn Du nicht ortsgebunden bist, bekommst Du  ein Vorstellungsgespräch von einer Firma (ca 1200 Mitrabeiter Weltweit) bei Mannheim.
Bei Interesse eine PN posten


----------



## Manfred Stangl (24 September 2008)

Hallo vierlagig!

Ich wünsche DIR viel Glück und ALLES gute.
Ich wünsche MIR dass du uns erhalten bleibst!

Grüße
Manfred


----------



## Gerhard K (24 September 2008)

Er wird uns sicher erhalten bleiben.Oder gibt´s rund um Berlin kein Internet?So abgelegen ist das nun auch wieder nicht  
Alles Gute bei deiner Suche vl.


----------



## zotos (27 September 2008)

Wenn es denn Berlin sein soll muss es wohl Berlin sein. Schade das ich Dich nicht für die Region hier begeistern konnte.

Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg in der Bundeshauptstadt.


----------



## harmi (27 September 2008)

Also ich habe hier einen Job gefunden:

http://www.icjobs.de

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## vierlagig (1 Oktober 2008)

wege ändern sich ... Dipl. Ing. (BA) sucht Job in/um Dresden


----------



## s.leuschke (2 Oktober 2008)

Na dann alles Gute.
Dresden hat sich ja ohnehin zu einer richtigen high tec Stadt entwickelt.

Sollte ich als ex-Sachse eigentlich mal wieder besuchen, aber die Zeit

Gruss Sven


----------



## Homer79 (2 Oktober 2008)

Hallo VL,

guckst Du mal hier 
http://www.vonardenne.biz/content/deu/56.htm

wäre schön wenn Du nach Dresden kommst 
Bin hier auch glei...

Grüße


----------



## Homer79 (2 Oktober 2008)

oder hier:

http://www.jobanova.de/index.php?an...ik Dresden&job_type=0&sort=normal&akt_seite=1


----------



## ron (2 Oktober 2008)

suchen auch immer leute:

www.konplan.com

gibts sogar in Berlin und Dresden, falls du dich doch nicht richtig entscheiden kannst


----------



## s.leuschke (2 Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube, da hast Du ganz gute Karten.

Gruss Sven


----------



## vierlagig (19 Juni 2009)

bin ab nächstem jahr wieder aufm markt - schon mal vormerken!


----------



## marlob (19 Juni 2009)

Was ist passiert? Gefällt dir dein neuer Job nicht?


----------



## s.leuschke (21 Juni 2009)

Klingt , als wenn es nicht so gut war.
Kann passieren, was will man machen.

Gruss Sven


----------



## hausenm (1 Juli 2009)

Viel Spaß im Elbflorenz.
Good luck.
M


----------



## The Big B. (16 Juli 2009)

Gerade zufällig drauf gestoßen:

http://www.langundpeitler.de/stellenangebote.html


----------



## vierlagig (4 Februar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> bin ab nächstem jahr wieder aufm markt - schon mal vormerken!



so, ich drück das mal nach oben, weil meine prophezeiung einfach mal eingetreten ist. sie war nicht selbsterfüllend, nur realistisch.
wer mich haben will, jetzt ist die beste zeit mich abzurufen, bevorzugt im raum dresden und leipzig. alles andere lässt sich sicher verhandeln und/oder in die richtigen bahnen befördern.


----------



## Question_mark (4 Februar 2010)

*Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg, das schaffst Du schon*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> weil meine prophezeiung einfach mal eingetreten ist. sie war nicht selbsterfüllend, nur realistisch.



Kann aber auch sein, das Du Deine Kristallkugel zu oft poliert hast ...

Aber ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und viel Erfolg bei der Jobsuche, ich denke mal das sollte für Dich kein großes Problem werden.

Und wenn ich Deinen Frust aus den Beiträgen des letzten Jahres richtig interpretiere, ist ein Wechsel des Arbeitgebers wohl das beste. Viel Erfolg bei der Suche wünscht Dir

Question_mark

PS : Ich glaube, ich muss mich auch mal wieder verändern. Stillstand und Rückschritt ist einfach unerträglich ...


----------



## vierlagig (4 Februar 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mein lieber QM,
ich danke dir für diese worte! sie geben mir zum einen hoffnung, zum anderen unterstreichen sie meinen anspruch an mich und die mir (zu) übertragene aufgabe aber last but not least drücken sie eben genau auf das böse, denn, so scheint es mir, möchte niemand wirklich weiter als bis morgen planen und z.b. einen ing.(ba) in sein team holen. 
mein curriculum vitae sieht an sich nicht so schlecht aus, denk ich, vorallem weil im letzten jahr einige server- und datenbank-anwendungen dazu gekommen sind.
wie dem auch allem sei, ich danke dir und wünsche auch dir den maximalen erfolg bei der veränderung, wenn du sie denn wirklich vornehmen möchtest.
4L


----------



## SPSKILLER (4 Februar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> mein lieber QM,
> ich danke dir für diese worte! sie geben mir zum einen hoffnung, zum anderen unterstreichen sie meinen anspruch an mich und die mir (zu) übertragene aufgabe aber last but not least drücken sie eben genau auf das böse, denn, so scheint es mir, möchte niemand wirklich weiter als bis morgen planen und z.b. einen ing.(ba) in sein team holen.
> mein curriculum vitae sieht an sich nicht so schlecht aus, denk ich, vorallem weil im letzten jahr einige server- und datenbank-anwendungen dazu gekommen sind.
> wie dem auch allem sei, ich danke dir und wünsche auch dir den maximalen erfolg bei der veränderung, wenn du sie denn wirklich vornehmen möchtest.
> 4L


 
ich muss gleich kotzen :sm13:


----------



## vierlagig (4 Februar 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> ich muss gleich kotzen :sm13:



immer zu...


----------



## SPSKILLER (4 Februar 2010)

schon passiert


----------



## vierlagig (4 Februar 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> schon passiert



gut, dann können wir das abhaken. war doch

a) gar nicht so schwer und
b) eigentlich nicht wirklich nötig, es zu publizieren


----------



## SPSKILLER (4 Februar 2010)

> b) eigentlich nicht wirklich nötig, es zu publizieren


doch. Angenehm war das nicht. Bin bestimmt nicht der einzige


----------



## Question_mark (4 Februar 2010)

*Ohne Worte ..*

Hallo,



			
				SPSKILLER schrieb:
			
		

> schon passiert



Aber bitte wieder morgen früh wieder schön die Schuhe putzen, so kannst Du nicht am Arbeitsamt auftreten 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (4 Februar 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> doch. Angenehm war das nicht. Bin bestimmt nicht der einzige



und es ist mir immer noch sowas von egal. hebe mich eben durch andere und in bestimmten wertvorstellungen gewichtigeren werten von dir und "den anderen" ab


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> ich muss gleich kotzen :sm13:



Hallo killer,
was ist eigentlich mit dir in letzter Zeit los,
du wirst ganz schön komisch?
Ist alles klar bei dir?

Gruß Helmut


----------



## s.leuschke (4 Februar 2010)

Man war schon ewig nicht mehr hier.

4lagig, wünsche Dir auch alles gute.

Meine Devise  -  Alles wird gut  -  hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen.
Egal ob bei einem fast schon chaotischen Auftrag, Unfall oder sonstiges.

Immer Kopf hoch und nach vorn blicken.

Gruss
Sven


----------



## vierlagig (4 Februar 2010)

s.leuschke schrieb:


> -  Alles wird gut  -



bleibt die hoffnung, dass sich ein potentieller arbeitgeber meldet und die restliche diskussion ausblenden kann ... nich, dass er mir dann gleich auf die schuhe kotzt, wenn ich vorstellig werde.


----------



## vierlagig (4 Februar 2010)

angebot für unentschlossene und zweifler: zwei bis fünf projekte als "freier projekt mitarbeiter", danach können wir immernoch über eine festanstellung reden. natürlich komplett mit mwst...


----------



## s.leuschke (4 Februar 2010)

Stimmt.

Hab letztes Jahr wieder beschlossen, mir meine Brötchen selbst zu verdienen.
Und jetzt werd ich förmlich mit Arbeit zugeschüttet.
Ein schwerer Unfall letzten Herbst, hat mich dann terminell zusätzlich zurückgeworfen.
Aber so bin ich zufrieden. Zumal hier noch der Spruch gültigkeit hat, ist der Kunde zufrieden, gibts das Geld auch pünktlich. Tip Top.


Ne ich bin da für Dich optimistisch. Gute Leute werden immer gebraucht.
Grad hier in der Gegend sucht man immer mal jemand, der SPS beherrscht.


----------



## s.leuschke (5 Februar 2010)

Bin ja in der Regeltechnik für HLK zu Hause.

Will mich mal so bissl inspirieren lassen, was so ne OMRON für Eindruck macht. Steh mich da mit meinem Schaltschrankbauer eigentlich sehr gut, wobei er Omronpartner ist. Ist momentan ganz interessant.
Mit Siemens brauch ich nichts probieren, weil das keiner bezahlt, und die Preise bei Omron sind da erheblich niedriger.


----------



## Ralle (5 Februar 2010)

s.leuschke schrieb:


> Bin ja in der Regeltechnik für HLK zu Hause.
> 
> Will mich mal so bissl inspirieren lassen, was so ne OMRON für Eindruck macht. Steh mich da mit meinem Schaltschrankbauer eigentlich sehr gut, wobei er Omronpartner ist. Ist momentan ganz interessant.
> Mit Siemens brauch ich nichts probieren, weil das keiner bezahlt, und die Preise bei Omron sind da erheblich niedriger.



Ein Zitat eines Kollegen (Zitat 2 Tage alt) aus dem Kopf wiedergegeben. "Die Omron ist irgendwie nicht so mein Ding, weil die Software die Anmutung hat, als wäre sie mind. 12 Jahre nicht mehr gepflegt, sprich Uralt. Querverweise von Variablen in ST gibts nicht, das kann man voll vergessen, insbesondere, wenn die Projekte größer werden."


----------



## vierlagig (5 Februar 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ein Zitat eines Kollegen (Zitat 2 Tage alt) aus dem Kopf wiedergegeben. "Die Omron ist irgendwie nicht so mein Ding, weil die Software die Anmutung hat, als wäre sie mind. 12 Jahre nicht mehr gepflegt, sprich Uralt. Querverweise von Variablen in ST gibts nicht, das kann man voll vergessen, insbesondere, wenn die Projekte größer werden."



schön, je größer das projekt, desto ungenauer die querverweise. dinge, die mit mir nicht passieren, abgesehen davon, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen könnte, mich nicht in omron einzuarbeiten auch wenn der schwerpunkt der fähigkeiten woanders liegt, um malaufs thema zurück zu kommen.


----------



## Question_mark (5 Februar 2010)

*Omron, eine erbärmliche Vorstellung*

Hallo,



			
				s.Leuschke schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Siemens brauch ich nichts probieren, weil das keiner bezahlt,



Da kann ich Deine Kunden natürlich gut verstehen, welcher Kunde will schon Deine Versuche mit Siemens finanzieren ...



			
				s.Leuschke schrieb:
			
		

> und die Preise bei Omron sind da erheblich niedriger.



und dann gibt es doch tatsächlich noch Kunden, die sich bei dem Schlagwort Omron wirklich kringeln vor Lachen. Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal im Auftrag eines Kunden ganz unabhängig ein Gutachten zu erstellen über eine Kommunikation über Profibus zwischen Simatic und Omron. Das agressive und wirklich rüde Verhalten des Omron Repräsentanten hat eigentlich zur Folge gehabt, dass der Kunde dem Omron Fritzen die SPS unter den Arm geklemmt und Ihn mit der gebotenen Höflichkeit zum Fabriktor begleitet hat. Dieser Auftritt des Omron Mitarbeiters war so peinlich, da habe ich erstmals das Erlebnis des Fremdschämens kennengelernt.
Und das Omron Fitzelmännchen schlich wie ein geprügelter Hund nach Hilden zurück :-D

Aber egal, auch Minoritäten und Versager sollen Ihre Chance haben. Poste einfach weiter ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## s.leuschke (5 Februar 2010)

Es ist ja nich so, dass ich Omron schon in meinen Schaltschränken verbauen lasse.

Ich habe da schon meinen Zulieferer. Nur ist dort das Problem, dass es immer an den AO scheitert. Im Prinzip immer zu wenig, da muss man öfters mal murxen, was nicht so mein Ding ist.

Und da hattes ich es in Erwägung gezogen, mich nach einer Alternative umzuschauen. Und da sind wir so auf Omron gekommen. Sicher werde ich mir auch mal eine Beckhoff zeigen lassen, oder auch die von Wago.

Bin da jetzt auch nicht so in Zugzwang, mich gleich für etwas entscheiden zu müssen.
Ich lass es einfach mal auf mich zukommen.


----------



## Kieler (5 Februar 2010)

Hallo VL,

Kopf hoch. Ich verfolge Deine Beiträge schon eine ganze Weile und denke bei Deinen Fachwissen, sollte sich doch eine neue Stelle finden lassen. 

Kieler


----------



## eYe (5 Februar 2010)

Moin VL,

bei deinen Qualifikationen sollte es wohl nicht schwer sein eine neue Stelle zu finden 
Besonders im Ostdeutschen Raum suchen die händeringend Ingenieure: www.monster.de

Ansonsten vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken wie es mit der Selbständigkeit ausschaut, eventuell hast du ja schon genug Kundenkontakte gesammelt und hier im Forum kennst du ja auch einige Leute...


Viel Erfolg,
eYe

PS: Falls es statt Dresden vielleicht doch Hamburg wird, schick mir nee PN


----------



## vierlagig (6 Februar 2010)

eYe schrieb:


> Ansonsten vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken wie es mit der Selbständigkeit ausschaut, eventuell hast du ja schon genug Kundenkontakte gesammelt und hier im Forum kennst du ja auch einige Leute...


 
danke eye, mit dieser überlegung plage ich mich auch, allerdings sieht es mit den kundenkontakten nicht so rosig aus, wie du dir das denkst ...leider ... und das forum bzw. die leute hier sind bei solchend sachen wohl ähnlich zurückhaltend wie bei jobgesuchen (zumindest würde ich sonst die angebotsrate wohl erheblich höher einschätzen)

also, konkret: es gibt eine anfrage auf mein gesuch. ich geh davon aus, dass dies bei dem angebot einer projektmitarbeit im rahmen der selbstständigkeit sich in etwa genauso verhalten würde ... was eigentlich sehr schade ist!


----------



## vierlagig (26 März 2010)

ich schieb das nochmal nach oben.


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2014)

wenn es in 2015 eine interessante Herausforderung in/um Dresden gibt, bei der ich meine Arbeitskraft voll einbringen kann -> PN

mein Portfolio hat sich vom Stand 2008 um umfangreiches Wissen und Geschick in Sachen Energiemanagementsystem nach ISO 50001 erweitert (erfolgreich eingeführtes und zertifiziertes System)
ferner kann ich mit Projektleiterfähigkeiten dienen.


----------

